# Any particular variety of moss...



## abax (Nov 2, 2019)

preferred for topping Phrag pots? OR is there any way to treat
collected moss to rid it of hiding critters I don't want in my greenhouse
without killing it?


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2019)

many mosses can stand -20°C, but no animal critters


----------



## Ray (Nov 3, 2019)

I have heard of folks putting moss in a closed container with some dry ice (not in contact) The carbon dioxide will kill any critters in it.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2019)

CO2 is not toxic. It is beside oxygen the basic gas of human life.
Did You hear it from climate change freaks?


----------



## Ray (Nov 3, 2019)

Open your mind a bit, Berthold.

If the carbon dioxide replaces the oxygen in the container, very few creatures can survive. While that also holds true for the moss, the plants don't suffocate as quickly.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2019)

Ray said:


> Open your mind a bit, Berthold.
> 
> If the carbon dioxide replaces the oxygen in the container, very few creatures can survive. While that also holds true for the moss, the plants don't suffocate as quickly.



No, that's not true, plants want CO2, not oxygen. CO2 is for plants the oxygen for You.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 3, 2019)

watch this ....


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2019)

Summa summarum all plants produce more oxygen than they need. With CO2 it is the other way round.
In the rotting prozess they eject CO2 again.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 3, 2019)

Told ya


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2019)

Ray said:


> Open your mind a bit, Berthold.
> 
> If the carbon dioxide replaces the oxygen in the container, very few creatures can survive.



I opened my mind, Ray.
By this way You can kill animals with high oxygen consumption such as warm bloods, especially mammals and birds.
Most of other animals can reduce metabolism in case of lack of oxygen and they fall to sleep.
After wake up they continue eating the plants.
But at -20°C or less, their body cells burst and they are killed


----------



## Stone (Nov 3, 2019)

abax said:


> preferred for topping Phrag pots? OR is there any way to treat
> collected moss to rid it of hiding critters I don't want in my greenhouse
> without killing it?


Yes very easy. Keep it completely submerged for 24 hours. Even overnight will probably work. It drowns everything except the moss.


----------



## abax (Nov 3, 2019)

Well Ray, do I have to import dry ice? What about a gentle
spraying of Orthene before use? I'm looking for a type of
moss that will flourish in an intermediate/warm gh. I
suspect the local moss might not be particularly happy
in temps. ranging from 60F-possibly 80F on sunny days.
I found a supplier in the next state but have no idea
about the types of moss suitable. How about terrarium
moss...temp. sensitive?

Thanks Mike! EHanes, I didn't duck soon enough!!! Ray, you're
always my go to guy. Thank you.


----------



## Ray (Nov 4, 2019)

Angela - the Walmart near me has it....



Berthold said:


> No, that's not true, plants want CO2, not oxygen. CO2 is for plants the oxygen for You.


Precisely why a few hours of CO2 saturation will kill the critters and not the plant. However, CO2 can be toxic to plants as well, if the concentration is high enough and exposure extended sufficiently.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 4, 2019)

Ray said:


> Angela - the Walmart near me has it....
> 
> Precisely why a few hours of CO2 saturation will kill the critters and not the plant. However, CO2 can be toxic to plants as well, if the concentration is high enough and exposure extended sufficiently.



Right Ray, by Your technique You can kill hidden mouses in the moss, but not Insect larvae and eggs which have nearly no metabolism .

CO2 and N2 for example are not toxic but O2 is due to its lower chemical stability.


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks again Ray. However, I'd rather be shot than
go into the local Walmart. The garden section, I'm told,
is completely full of Xmas stuff.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 4, 2019)

abax said:


> *Bertold please refrain from further comment.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 4, 2019)

so.... back to the original question... 

would be great to hear how folks get a nice layer of moss on the top of their mix (when they want to do that - some do not!)

i've seen folks 
- add some milled sphagnum, and get a layer growing quickly
- put a topping of NZ long fiber, and just grow moss on that
- i've started putting pieces of moss growing on my flagstone in my green house... sometimes it takes sometimes not.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 4, 2019)

Move to an area that has moss growing everywhere (like Seattle)


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2019)

A sensible suggestion Ed. Since I live in the woods,
I do have moss everywhere but the kind of moss that
can take warmish temps. is the "other" question...also
undesirable insects.


----------



## Ray (Nov 5, 2019)

I've had mixed success with moss gathered from my yard. There are a fair number of tropical mosses that might be worth looking into.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2019)

I purchase my tree moss from mossunlimited.net. They sell it either wet or dry, and carry several kinds of mosses. Shipping isn't cheap as it comes from Washington state. But our society has been using it for years for our displays, and I use it for my baskets and top-dressing.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 5, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> so.... back to the original question...
> 
> would be great to hear how folks get a nice layer of moss on the top of their mix (when they want to do that - some do not!)



Example Laelia munchowiana


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 5, 2019)

SlipperFan said:


> I purchase my tree moss from mossunlimited.net. They sell it either wet or dry, and carry several kinds of mosses. Shipping isn't cheap as it comes from Washington state. But our society has been using it for years for our displays, and I use it for my baskets and top-dressing.



we have the best moss...grows everywhere..my orchids love it


----------



## Berthold (Nov 5, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> we have the best moss...grows everywhere..my orchids love it


Lets have a look on it please.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 5, 2019)

Clean water + bright light = moss in my experience. 

We use dry ice in the 'terrarium biz' to get rid of slugs. If I were doing the dry ice thing - deep plastic bin (rubbermaid tub), moss in the bottom. 
Dry ice in a large cup somewhere in there, add a bit of water to get the CO2 to sublimate faster. Don't need to close the lid. But... After you are done, then close the lid tightly, wait a week, then repeat. Those snail/slug eggs are evil little SOBs. Maybe repeat twice.


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2019)

Excellent suggestions all.

*where have you been Dot? Haven't seen your posts
in ages. I've missed you. I'll look into the mossunlimited,
however, there's a supplier in TN that has a bewildering
variety of mosses and I haven't a clue about which to
order. Any names will be appreciated.


----------



## Ray (Nov 6, 2019)

There is also mossacres.com


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 6, 2019)

We've added plain old milled Canadian sphagnum moss to our Paph/Phrag mix for years. Not sure of the company name, but we get ours at Home Depot. If your water quality is good, you'll grow a nice mat of moss on the mix surface. Usually takes about 6-7 months for this to happen with our mix formula. Once you have a nice moss mat growing, you can tease it apart and add it to the surface of other pots where it should grow quickly to provide that extra small amount of amine compounds for the plant roots. Living moss is a great cultural indicator as well; if the moss is not growing well, there's a problem w water quality or over-fertilization.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 7, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Example Laelia munchowiana



WOW that's a combination i find difficult to cultivate. If i keep any of my cat family plants wet enough to grow moss, i've typically rotted the root system... 

Nicely done!


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 7, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> We've added plain old milled Canadian sphagnum moss to our Paph/Phrag mix for years. Not sure of the company name, but we get ours at Home Depot. If your water quality is good, you'll grow a nice mat of moss on the mix surface. Usually takes about 6-7 months for this to happen with our mix formula. Once you have a nice moss mat growing, you can tease it apart and add it to the surface of other pots where it should grow quickly to provide that extra small amount of amine compounds for the plant roots. Living moss is a great cultural indicator as well; if the moss is not growing well, there's a problem w water quality or over-fertilization.



Tom would you mind posting the brand that you use from Home depot... Only because my brain can't separate canadian peat moss from what you are referencing... and i don't think you are talking about canadian peat moss.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 7, 2019)

abax said:


> Excellent suggestions all.
> 
> *where have you been Dot? Haven't seen your posts
> in ages. I've missed you. I'll look into the mossunlimited,
> ...



are you talking about this place? https://www.tnnursery.net/mosses-for-tennessee-for-sale/


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2019)

abax said:


> Excellent suggestions all.
> 
> *where have you been Dot? Haven't seen your posts
> in ages. I've missed you. I'll look into the mossunlimited,
> ...


I've kinda been keeping track of what's been going on here, but not very actively.
I may have ordered from your TN place some time ago. The moss was good, but had lots of evergreen tree debris in it.
If you want just top dressing, just about any moss should do. As I said, personally I prefer their "tree moss."


----------



## Berthold (Nov 7, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> WOW that's a combination i find difficult to cultivate. If i keep any of my cat family plants wet enough to grow moss, i've typically rotted the root system...



I take clay pots (evaporation through the wall) with 7-15 mm pine bark which is very airy. In my greenhouse a have high humidity between 70 and 95%.
Then it works well.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 7, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> Tom would you mind posting the brand that you use from Home depot... Only because my brain can't separate canadian peat moss from what you are referencing... and i don't think you are talking about canadian peat moss.


........and here it is. The bag says it's milled Canadian peat moss and the company is located in Quebec. Not sure if all Home Depots carry this item, and I bought this
bag two years ago.


----------



## Orchid Addiction (Nov 7, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> we have the best moss...grows everywhere..my orchids love it


When you order moss what type do you order?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 7, 2019)

I live in seattle (meaning we get a lot of moisture) ..the moss dressing the tops of my pots grow everywhere in the city...the spores are everywhere


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2019)

Good advice Tom. The Tn company suggests
carpet moss, however, I have no idea if the
owners know anything about orchids...perhaps
as much as I know about moss.


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2019)

If I remember the name correctly, it was TnWholesale
Nursery. Probably our direct competitors. ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2019)

We got our moss from eBay. Now we have enough so we take a tuft and spread it where we want it.


----------



## abax (Nov 12, 2019)

After much agonizing, I've decided against moss in
my greenhouse. I like the look and the possible
benefits, but the thought of introducing critters
is discouraging. I had one hell of a gnat battle
over the summer and don't want a repeat fight.
Lilfrog scared me about the slugs!!!!


----------



## Berthold (Nov 13, 2019)

abax said:


> After much agonizing, I've decided against moss in
> my greenhouse. I like the look and the possible
> benefits, but the thought of introducing critters
> is discouraging. I had one hell of a gnat battle
> ...



I see that there is no point in giving you advice.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 13, 2019)

Berthold said:


> I see that there is no point in giving you advice.


That's hilarious. Snorted my espresso....


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 14, 2019)

I have purchased moss twice...once from the Tennessee wholesale on EBay. They had 5 square feet I think it was for $25. It came recently harvested, and in good condition. I made a shade garden with Cyps and Trillium. The moss is doing great. The other moss purchase was from a pet shop in the reptile dept. This moss was dry, but when water was added it came to life. Paphs did seem to have happier roots that were lucky enough to have moss. This variety of moss struggled because I couldn’t keep it wet enough, often enough. I intend to use moss again, I just haven’t found the right variety.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2019)

We use moss, Phrags love it. You can get dry sphagnum to grow green with enough water.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 14, 2019)

NYEric said:


> ...You can get dry sphagnum to grow green with enough water.



I thought that was just algae growing on/in it. Have you had it truly revive and grow?


----------



## Ray (Nov 14, 2019)

likespaphs said:


> I thought that was just algae growing on/in it. Have you had it truly revive and grow?


Absolutely. There are tons of viable spores in it. All it takes is pure water and lots of sun.

Living sphagnum is great, in that it is "self maintaining", staying fluffy and airy. If you like to fertilizer a lot, you'll kill it, with the result that the "green" is, indeed, algae...


----------



## TropiCool (Nov 15, 2019)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have purchased moss twice...once from the Tennessee wholesale on EBay. They had 5 square feet I think it was for $25. It came recently harvested, and in good condition.


Sounds like what the florist supply folks would call "sheet moss", easily gathered from (poached??) the surface of boulders. But that also means in your own (or a friend's) garden, you can grow your own supply. Caution: if you do locate from a floral supply company be sure it's not 'preserved', dyed, or otherwise messed with.

I've grown in several very different situations (New England USA, Mid Atlantic USA, California, Ireland, Spain...) and the moss has always performed well enough so long as it doesn't stay soggy. Mounted plants love it, and just tucking a wad at the base of newly mounted plants enables the moss to colonize the mount. Growing over the substrate in pots, while new roots seek it out, I do find I need to be careful about it overgrowing, so I thin it periodically, especially where it meets the crown.

I've rarely had any issues with fungus gnats or slugs. Maybe because I keep the moss dry in bags until needed and then soak for a few hours before use. Between drying out and then drowning, pests don't seem to proliferate. And the moss doesn't object; another reason the "sheet moss" is my 'go-to'. It's evolved to grow on surfaces that sometimes go for weeks or months without rain.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 15, 2019)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have purchased moss twice...once from the Tennessee wholesale on EBay. They had 5 square feet I think it was for $25. It came recently harvested, and in good condition. I made a shade garden with Cyps and Trillium. The moss is doing great. The other moss purchase was from a pet shop in the reptile dept. This moss was dry, but when water was added it came to life. Paphs did seem to have happier roots that were lucky enough to have moss. This variety of moss struggled because I couldn’t keep it wet enough, often enough. I intend to use moss again, I just haven’t found the right variety.



i just bought some from tennessee wholesale... to grow under my benches-mainly for aesthetics free shipping today... not sure if that is a frequent thing... but i hate paying it anyway...


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 15, 2019)

When the moss grows from spores it goes through a phase where it looks like algae, but it's thick and a bit jelly like. I get all kinds of mosses growing on my cuthbersonii under lights, including sphagnum. Like Tom says - plenty of good quality water and lots of light. It can be a mixed blessing.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 16, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> When the moss grows from spores it goes through a phase where it looks like algae, but it's thick and a bit jelly like. I get all kinds of mosses growing on my cuthbersonii under lights, including sphagnum. Like Tom says - plenty of good quality water and lots of light. It can be a mixed blessing.



That looks really fun... much better than oxalis doing that to you!


----------

